

Ask HN: Best way to find breaking articles on a particular topic? - johng

I've used Google News Alerts before but it's quite dated and doesn't pick up 90% of what's out there.<p>There has been a lot of Chrome OS posts on the site lately and I've started a site to kind of aggregate Chrome OS news... so I crave it.<p>But I can see that it's slowing down and I'd like to find more.<p>What's the best method that everyone uses to find news about a particular search term in real time? Ie. as soon as someone posts an article about Chrome OS (blogs, etc) I'd like to know about it within the next, say, 4 hours.<p>Any ideas?<p>PS. If you are interested in forwarding me links to any Chrome OS articles you run into in the forseeable future, plesae do so: johng@forumfoundry.com
======
ScottWhigham
I use FeedDemon to aggregate about 600 or so blogs and forums - anytime I find
an interesting site, I'll test-add it to my reader. I then set up "Watches"
for the terms and just let it run.

